# Philadelphia pa. 12/19-12/20 blizzard



## nicksplowing

heres some pictures and videos from the blizzard, we got 23 inches of nice fluffy snow sorry the quality isnt great but ddint have much time to care :laughing: enjoy and happy holidays to all

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/bala1.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave2.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/mainst.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/shopriteivy1.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/feast1.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/mainst3.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/mainst1.flv


----------



## nicksplowing

pics n more pics


----------



## nicksplowing

more pics


----------



## nicksplowing

some morepayup


----------



## nicksplowing

couple more


----------



## nicksplowing

almost done


----------



## nicksplowing

promise almost done :laughing:


----------



## nicksplowing

and the last of the pics


----------



## nicksplowing

forgot one sorry:waving:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/shopriteivy.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave1.flv

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave3.flv


----------



## FordFisherman

Nice action Nick- Glad you Mid-Atlantic guys finally got some real snow. You gotta try a set of wings- you'll cut your times down by 1/3 if not more. Best $200 you'll ever spend. Good Luck-


----------



## WIPensFan

Hey Nick, how did those Turfcats with the power angle brooms work out in that storm?:laughing:

Nice job on the pics, I would have been too stressed out to be snapping pics! Looks like you do a lot of different accounts.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Nice pictures Nick, Did you get the new truck up and running for this storm?


----------



## asps4u

Nice pics and vids. Thanks for sharing. Sure looks like a lot of snow


----------



## mike psd

damn nick if you had snow like that all the time might need some wings to carry that snow  good job dude hope to see more is winter knock on wood !!!


----------



## iceyman

very nice nick.... text me up so i can get your # again.. i ran over my phone:angry:


----------



## maelawncare

Lucky. We never get fluffy snow. Always sloppy mixed in with sleet


----------



## nicksplowing

WIPensFan;922159 said:


> Hey Nick, how did those Turfcats with the power angle brooms work out in that storm?:laughing:
> 
> Nice job on the pics, I would have been too stressed out to be snapping pics! Looks like you do a lot of different accounts.


they got parked very early on and resorted to the snowblowers

stressed out is an undersatement i had my shoveler taking most of the pics


----------



## nicksplowing

Burkartsplow;922191 said:


> Nice pictures Nick, Did you get the new truck up and running for this storm?


i did aaron wesport it did great other then i wasnt able to get the salter finished for it :crying: its the extended cab you see in some of the pics and i think one of the videos happy holidays bud


----------



## grandview

About time you finished up !


----------



## JD Dave

Didn't look like 23" in the piles. I'm not sure you had time to plow and take that many pics and movies. I'm jealous when Pa has had more snow then us. I'm glad you had fun with it. Can I borrow some money?


----------



## nicksplowing

asps4u;922286 said:


> Nice pics and vids. Thanks for sharing. Sure looks like a lot of snow


it was too much snow for the first real storm of the year, thanks for the nice comments



mike psd;922595 said:


> damn nick if you had snow like that all the time might need some wings to carry that snow  good job dude hope to see more is winter knock on wood !!!


hey mike i will take them 4 inch storms all season this was just too much again 



iceyman;922602 said:


> very nice nick.... text me up so i can get your # again.. i ran over my phone


thanks dan i will hit you up in a bit 



maelawncare;922696 said:


> Lucky. We never get fluffy snow. Always sloppy mixed in with sleet


sorry to hear that mae maybe you will get some this coming year


----------



## nicksplowing

grandview;922715 said:


> About time you finished up !


finished up 3 a.m this morning :salute: i need to come up there and get some practice in scott were not use to storms like this


----------



## nicksplowing

JD Dave;922717 said:


> Didn't look like 23" in the piles. I'm not sure you had time to plow and take that many pics and movies. I'm jealous when Pa has had more snow then us. I'm glad you had fun with it. Can I borrow some money?


we hit places 5 and 6 times dave so snow was piled anywhere and everywhere, too much to push into one location, plus i hope by doing that we get some calls for loader and removal service my shoveler took most of the pics and all the vids i think and sure you can borrow some loot how much you need


----------



## MatthewG

No traffic on the Schuylkill ?!?!


----------



## nicksplowing

MatthewG;922852 said:


> No traffic on the Schuylkill ?!?!


lol first time for everything eh


----------



## JD Dave

nicksplowing;922741 said:


> we hit places 5 and 6 times dave so snow was piled anywhere and everywhere, too much to push into one location, plus i hope by doing that we get some calls for loader and removal service my shoveler took most of the pics and all the vids i think and sure you can borrow some loot how much you need


So how did all the Chevy's stand up?


----------



## nicksplowing

JD Dave;922974 said:


> So how did all the Chevy's stand up?


come on now are you really asking me this question with sincerity? :laughing:

lost one to a windshield wiper motor, but once the snow let up it was back out pushingwesport


----------



## tls22

Great pics/vids nick...it was a hell of a storm. And we still have more then half the winter left.  Have a great christmass buddy.....please send icey your number so i can get it again.


----------



## jeffslawnservic

Your right that was too much snow for a first storm of the year. I think I know one of your drivers. His name is Lou. Nice pics.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

NICE!!!! glad you made it out alive nick lol


----------



## deere615

Looks real good! That was a ncie storm for pa, hopefully its just a show of what the rest of this winter will be like


----------



## EGLC

deere615;924668 said:


> Looks real good! That was a ncie storm for pa, hopefully its just a show of what the rest of this winter will be like


hopefuly! here in NJ they're calling for freezing rain tomo-saturday, monday flurries with chance of turning to a decent snowfall and then a definite snowfall next friday


----------



## nicksplowing

tls22;923831 said:


> Great pics/vids nick...it was a hell of a storm. And we still have more then half the winter left.  Have a great christmass buddy.....please send icey your number so i can get it again.


 thanks timmy merry christmas bud !!!! how did you make out in the storm? my cell is 267-446-1388 hit me up brother


jeffslawnservic;923941 said:


> Your right that was too much snow for a first storm of the year. I think I know one of your drivers. His name is Lou. Nice pics.


no doubt jeff tough one it was... Lou is my nephew small world eh



THEGOLDPRO;924184 said:


> NICE!!!! glad you made it out alive nick lol


thanks for your phone support ben, you kept me goin buddy :laughing: merry christmas!!



deere615;924668 said:


> Looks real good! That was a ncie storm for pa, hopefully its just a show of what the rest of this winter will be like


i hope your right deere, merry christmas bud



EGLC;924721 said:


> hopefuly! here in NJ they're calling for freezing rain tomo-saturday, monday flurries with chance of turning to a decent snowfall and then a definite snowfall next friday


looks like its gonna be to warm bud :realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

I'm surprised Nick has time to come on here, I thought he'd still be counting all his money.


----------



## Deco

*cant see *


----------



## Deco




----------



## Lux Lawn

Thats alot of snow, good thing it was fluffy.


----------



## Deco

*THE ONLY thing thats fluffy are the pile of dead franklins:laughing:*
*fluff dosen't Pack like that stack *


----------



## Deco




----------



## jeffslawnservic

no doubt jeff tough one it was... Lou is my nephew small world eh


Yea I thought he said he worked for you and he told me about the Jacobson sweepers and I saw them in your sig so I thought that he was the one he plowed for some times. Do you guys still do a glass place on torresdale ave? I think you did it during that storm in March last year. They called me first and I was with Lou at the time and he gave them your number. But even though that storm was tough I would rather have a storm like that then nothing.


----------



## Deco

looks like haverford ave at 68th..i bidded on that Shoprite last october , manager said the winning bidder does it for $410. per push with salt . lmfaobt:laughing:


----------



## tls22

Deco;925801 said:


> looks like haverford ave at 68th..i bidded on that Shoprite last october , manager said the winning bidder does it for $410. per push with salt . lmfaobt:laughing:


dude get a life....only a matter of time until ur banned again.....im sure your on a drunken posting bindge


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*why do the pics of the excursion look like your blade is under the back bumper??? he slide into you?*


----------



## Deco

tls22;925804 said:


> dude get a life....only a matter of time until ur banned again.....im sure your on a drunken posting bindge


shortfalls are acceptable in this economy . dont be embarrassed. take what you can get .


----------



## Deco

tls22;925804 said:


> dude get a life....only a matter of time until ur banned again.....im sure your on a drunken posting bindge


i got 24" . how many inches you get ? wesport


----------



## Deco

Another big storm headed our way new years eve , champ .hopefully it's another 2 ' ( ' )(FT.)thats FEET as in foots


----------



## Deco

tls22;925804 said:


> dude get a life....only a matter of time until ur banned again.....im sure your on a drunken posting bindge












i could care less if it snows another inch . payup

hic cupp


----------



## tls22

Deco;925821 said:


> i got 24" . how many inches you get ? wesport


15-20 in the lots i did....and the point of this question is?


----------



## tls22

Deco;925831 said:


> i could care less if it snows another inch . payup


and this picture proves to me what? That you went around taken pics of other guys stuff?


----------



## Deco

tls22;925834 said:


> and this picture proves to me what? That you went around taken pics of other guys stuff?


*ask Mackman :laughing:*


----------



## Deco




----------



## tls22

Deco;925836 said:


> *ask Mackman :laughing:*


ask him what? once again you have not made a point.......it has been 17 min...and i still have not walk away from this conversation with anything constructive


----------



## Deco

tls22;925834 said:


> and this picture proves to me what? That you went around taken pics of other guys stuff?


then i must have stole his CAMERA TOO :laughing::laughing::crying:


----------



## tls22

Deco;925842 said:


> then i must have stole his CAMERA TOO :laughing::laughing::crying:


what


----------



## Deco

tls22;925841 said:


> ask him what? once again you have not made a point.......it has been 17 min...and i still have not walk away from this conversation with anything constructive


heard it was wet in n. jersey :crying:


----------



## Deco

nicksplowing;922032 said:


> forgot one sorry:waving:
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/shopriteivy.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave1.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave3.flv


northbound City ave at the septa tracks


----------



## tls22

Deco;925846 said:


> heard it was wet in n. jersey :crying:


Now lets think for a second...i live north of your area.....so one would think "Issac newton" that it would be the same temp at my location or perhaps even lower......so in conclusion the same powdery snow


----------



## Deco

tls22;925851 said:


> Now lets think for a second...i live north of your area.....so one would think "Issac newton" that it would be the same temp at my location or perhaps even lower......so in conclusion the same powdery snow


it's been 20 min. and your still trying to hold a conversation with me . 








heres the smallest favor i did for $500. after a 76 meyer hid under the covers for that 40 hr storm


----------



## tls22

Deco;925855 said:


> it's been 20 min. and your still trying to hold a conversation with me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the smallest favor i did for $500. after a 76 meyer hid under the covers for that 40 hr storm


well after 20 mins.....that hamster and wheel in your head desided to make one loop around.....it is impossible to hold a conversation with you.

And 500 for one pass and a pile at the end....you prob could sell a ketchup popsticle stick to a women in white gloves.


----------



## Deco

heres another one for ya , since you like my work so much ........... my daddy let me borrow his truck too , he let me borrow it for 42 hrs. LMFAOBT pumpkin:


----------



## Mackman




----------



## Deco

rain rain go away , dieselwagon wanna play


----------



## Deco

Mackman;925865 said:


>


*Mackman , tell the boy he trippin in nj. he mad cause he got water on sat /sun *


----------



## Mackman

Deco;925869 said:


> *Mackman , tell the boy he trippin in nj. he mad cause he got water on sat /sun *


Im not sayin nothing LOL Im just eating my popcorn


----------



## tls22

Deco;925869 said:


> *Mackman , tell the boy he trippin in nj. he mad cause he got water on sat /sun *


Yes some how, in a way they defies weather as a whole....it snowed in echo valley and no where else.....your very wise....l


----------



## tls22

Mackman;925872 said:


> Im not sayin nothing LOL Im just eating my popcorn


you always seem like a smart guy...clearly its showing...merry christmass


----------



## Deco

be afraid , be very afraid :laughing:


----------



## tls22

Deco;925880 said:


> be afraid , be very afraid :laughing:


Not my point......just saying this argument is just pointless....anyone coming in and reading would not even know what being discussed.


----------



## Deco

tls22;925881 said:


> Not my point......just saying this argument is just pointless....anyone coming in and reading would not even know what being discussed.


*But you keep posting/replying , CHAMP . you must be pointless too . HUH???:laughing:
you've just been "strung" along.

Your Reply ?*


----------



## tls22

Deco;925884 said:


> *But you keep posting/replying , CHAMP . you must be pointless too . HUH???:laughing:
> you've just been "strung" along.
> 
> Your Reply ?*


25 min conversation
upping my post count
wasting time before xmass dinner

makin deco look like a fool....priceless


----------



## Deco

tls22;925887 said:


> 25 min conversation
> upping my post count
> wasting time before xmass dinner
> 
> makin deco look like a fool....priceless


*following Deco around each postprsport . Entertainment *


----------



## Deco

the snow on my blade weighs more than your plow


----------



## tls22

Deco;925895 said:


> the snow on my blade weighs more than you


is that suppose to be a insualt? once again im lost behond belief. You should fluid film that plow...cleary you dont use any


----------



## Mackman

You know what is priceless Plowsite, popcorn, deco and tls. Making my night fun. Thanks guys


----------



## tls22

I feel sorry if you know this guy...you poor thing


----------



## Mackman

tls22;925905 said:


> I feel sorry if you know this guy...you poor thing


I really dont know him. Just seen his truck around. But we do live 5min apart lol.


----------



## tls22

Mackman;925908 said:


> I really dont know him. Just seen his truck around. But we do live 5min apart lol.


5 min to close


----------



## T-MAN

Nice Pics and video Nick. 

Deco that stacking job in that lot looked like a rank amateur job for sure. If that's a nine foot pile that wee blade must be about 8" tall 
Was this your first storm ?


----------



## EGLC

deco what is up your azz and why did you feel the need to destroy Nicks thread


----------



## s&mll

Deco my piles are bigger then yours..... Hahahahaha


Hey buddy stop posting the same pictures in every thread.


----------



## s&mll




----------



## CJsSnowplowing

*Where can I find these video at*



nicksplowing;921998 said:


> heres some pictures and videos from the blizzard, we got 23 inches of nice fluffy snow sorry the quality isnt great but ddint have much time to care :laughing: enjoy and happy holidays to all
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/bala1.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/cityave2.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/mainst.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/shopriteivy1.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/feast1.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/mainst3.flv
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/mainst1.flv


Where can I find these video at


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

*Wishing for snow like that*



Deco;924981 said:


> *cant see *


Wishing for snow like that. A few inches per hour! Not any major storms yet in PA. Comes as 3 to 6 inches of wet snow Over night or Freezing rain in the day. Now it is raining & middle to upper 30s 12-26-2009


----------



## nicksplowing

havent been on much lately and this is the first time seeing this and it was rather amusing :laughing: DECO if you know where all those places are stop in and say hello next time it snows i would love to meet you in person  or better yet give me a call and we can meet up anywheres you like 267-446-1388 is my cell or you can hide behing the internet here and talk some more smack :laughing: or i could come to you say goshen rd and crum creek lane to meet up let me know


----------



## Deco

*i'd rather hide behind the blade thank you . lot of haters out there pushin for peanuts . what you dont know wont hurt you .

Howd you like that fluff ? Im ready for Jan 1st . another doozy a cummin !!! Lost a few contracts do to "over 12" + 100.00 per inch over . NO biggy ....also picked up 4 more good sized signatures do to "NO SHOWS" .
can you believe what a plow jockey can do to our rep ? *


----------



## toby4492

Nice pix Nick. Glad to see that you got some good snow to play with.

Now go meet your new friend and teach him some manners for all of us.  

Merry Christmas to ya bud.


----------



## nicksplowing

Deco;926673 said:


> *i'd rather hide behind the blade thank you . lot of haters out there pushin for peanuts . what you dont know wont hurt you .
> 
> *


yea thats what i figured you would say :laughing: do us all a favor and add some sensable comments here and leave the bullchit for the "jockeys" as you call them


----------



## nicksplowing

toby4492;926675 said:


> Nice pix Nick. Glad to see that you got some good snow to play with.
> 
> Now go meet your new friend and teach him some manners for all of us.
> 
> Merry Christmas to ya bud.


thanks tom i hope you and your family had a very nice christmas also bud


----------



## basher

tls22;925881 said:


> Not my point......just saying this argument is just pointless....anyone coming in and reading would not even know what being discussed.


Its not a discussion it's another deco (this years identity) fantasy. He creates a new name every year, then builds a whole fantasy life/plow business around that make believe person. Maybe if we ignore him he'll go away:laughing:


----------



## Deco

basher;926755 said:


> Its not a discussion it's another deco (this years identity) fantasy. He creates a new name every year, then builds a whole fantasy life/plow business around that make believe person. Maybe if we ignore him he'll go away:laughing:


Bash ,I'd like thank you and yours dearly for living it with me .


----------



## Indy

Deco;926825 said:
 

> Bash ,I'd like thank you and yours dearly for living it with me .


BRAD is that you?


----------



## Deco

Deco;926825 said:


> Bash ,I'd like thank you and yours dearly for living it with me .


no reply ?...........................keep chasing the chum , were having a ball here at the club .you should really think before you post bash , having a lucrative business and all. there are 2 guys here who have done business with you and are laughing their baseballs off at you . keep chasing the chum . champ.


----------



## Deco

nicksplowing;926683 said:


> yea thats what i figured you would say :laughing: do us all a favor and add some sensable comments here and leave the bullchit for the "jockeys" as you call them


anything you say , philly boy....keep up the good work , i know a fella who would like one of your accounts and is waiting for you to drop the ball . he seen your numbers and cannot compete. but one mans trash is another mans treasure ,as they say.


----------



## nicksplowing

Deco;927357 said:


> anything you say , philly boy....keep up the good work , i know a fella who would like one of your accounts and is waiting for you to drop the ball . he seen your numbers and cannot compete. but one mans trash is another mans treasure ,as they say.


thats it keep talkin trash,liquid courage must be flowin why not show your face you name the place  i have plenty of treasure to share the wealth and your buds gonna be waitin a long time i havent dropped a ball since i pushed a ford outta of snow bank :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

nicksplowing;927391 said:


> thats it keep talkin trash,liquid courage must be flowin why not show your face you name the place  i have plenty of treasure to share the wealth and your buds gonna be waitin a long time i havent dropped a ball since i pushed a ford outta of snow bank :laughing::laughing:


Give me a call I'll fly out to watch the fight and have some philly cheese steaks. Your a small guy and pretty clean cut no tattoo's or anything. You might need me there for backup. LOL


----------



## nicksplowing

JD Dave;927419 said:


> Give me a call I'll fly out to watch the fight and have some philly cheese steaks. Your a small guy and pretty clean cut no tattoo's or anything. You might need me there for backup. LOL


i dont wanna fight dave i just want to hear him/her talk smack to my face :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

nicksplowing;927423 said:


> i dont wanna fight dave i just want to hear him/her talk smack to my face :waving:


Sorry I know your a lover not a fighter. I should have said discuss not fight.


----------



## Deco

philly boy, you know mustang sally?


----------



## nicksplowing

JD Dave;927427 said:


> Sorry I know your a lover not a fighter. I should have said discuss not fight.


there ya go bud:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## T-MAN

JD Dave;927419 said:


> Give me a call I'll fly out to watch the fight and have some philly cheese steaks. Your a small guy and pretty clean cut no tattoo's or anything. You might need me there for backup. LOL


Now I got a hankering for a cheese steak hogie...
I see Deco is making more friends tonight. Seems he is quite full of himself. Now that he is 16 he knows everything.


----------



## nicksplowing

Deco;927428 said:


> philly boy, you know mustang sally?


not personally why are you mustang sally? i'd love to meet you in person


----------



## Deco

T-MAN;927447 said:


> Now I got a hankering for a cheese steak hogie...
> I see Deco is making more friends tonight. Seems he is quite full of himself. Now that he is 16 he knows everything.


.........................:laughing:

pepperoni wit


----------



## Indy

T-MAN;927447 said:


> Now I got a hankering for a cheese steak hogie...
> I see Deco is making more friends tonight. Seems he is quite full of himself. Now that he is 16 he knows everything.


I can justify flying in for a cheese steak..............


----------



## Deco

nicksplowing;927451 said:


> not personally why are you mustang sally? i'd love to meet you in person


im a straight gut . i like woman :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Deco

Indyplower;928145 said:


> I can justify flying in for a cheese steak..............


*Bet you wish you were here with your shovel last Sunday morning *:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tls22

Deco;928865 said:


> *Bet you wish you were here with your shovel last Sunday morning *:laughing::laughing::laughing:


you are a walking abortion


----------



## Deco

*


tls22;928873 said:



you are a walking abortion

Click to expand...

typing .......not walking . did you just smash your puter screen ?:laughing: . 302 yourself.:laughing:

your starting to type a lil faster , i'v noticed . you've learned something here . :laughing*:


----------



## tls22

Deco;928882 said:


> *
> 
> typing .......not walking . did you just smash your puter screen ?:laughing: . 302 yourself.:laughing:
> 
> your starting to type a lil faster , i'v noticed . you've learned something here . :laughing*:


When i see your name....there is prob not a whole lot to learn.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

it seems another one of the lawnsite kids have made it over to plowsite.


----------



## Deco

:laughing: dont you have a lawn to care for ?


----------



## jomama45

JD Dave;927419 said:


> Give me a call I'll fly out to watch the fight and have some philly cheese steaks. Your a small guy and pretty clean cut no tattoo's or anything. You might need me there for backup. LOL


If Nick's the guy I remember seeing in a pic here (crouching w/ a Pitbull?), I don't think Deco has any reason to fear meeting with him. He just looks like a big cuddly teddy bear!!!!! :laughing::waving:

Unless he's just some poser on here & he's not really who he says he is.


----------



## Deco

jomama45;928938 said:


> If Nick's the guy I remember seeing in a pic here (crouching w/ a Pitbull?), I don't think Deco has any reason to fear meeting with him. He just looks like a big cuddly teddy bear!!!!! :laughing::waving:
> 
> Unless he's just some poser on here & he's not really who he says he is.


anyone who quotes that fella oompa pa in every post, must be a sima member and drank the kool-aid


----------



## tls22

Deco;928964 said:


> anyone who quotes that fella oompa pa in every post, must be a sima member and drank the kool-aid


Judging from your spelling and grammar text....i think it would be hard for you to pass a 3rd grade writing class....let alone a simma test.


----------



## EGLC

.....................................


----------



## EGLC

sjosephlawncare;928931 said:


> it seems another one of the lawnsite kids have made it over to plowsite.


:crying::crying::crying: dont type that name on here, they may google it and find this site ahahahahaaa


----------



## MileHigh

Looks like a lot of fun nick....nice stuff.


----------



## nicksplowing

jomama45;928938 said:


> If Nick's the guy I remember seeing in a pic here (crouching w/ a Pitbull?), I don't think Deco has any reason to fear meeting with him. He just looks like a big cuddly teddy bear!!!!! :laughing:
> 
> Unless he's just some poser on here & he's not really who he says he is.


im the cuddly teddy bear in the green hoodie, very easy to forget what i look like JOMAMA so i figured i'd throw a pic up of me and a couple family members


----------



## nicksplowing

BladeScape;929587 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun nick....nice stuff.


thanks marcus it was a fun storm, not as much fun as this thread tho :laughing:


----------



## T-MAN

This thread is awesome !
Just talked with my wife at work, cheese steak hogies tonight for supper ! Ya baby :laughing:



Is Deco really an interior decorator ?


----------



## Quality SR

tls22;925834 said:


> and this picture proves to me what?


He needs a new camera! 



tls22;925900 said:


> You should fluid film that plow...cleary you dont use any


Tim, thats to show how much snow he got. You cant really tell by his piles because there soon tiny.



T-MAN;926043 said:


> Deco that stacking job in that lot looked like a rank amateur job for sure. If that's a nine foot pile that wee blade must be about 8" tall
> Was this your first storm ?


LMAO...... :laughing:



EGLC;926099 said:


> deco what is up your azz and why did you feel the need to destroy Nicks thread


I guess he was mad Tim and nick got more snow then him. 

By the way Nice pictures Nick. I cant see the videos. Bad link? We were in the same boat you were, i forgot the camera though as usual. Mine looked the same as your, except my piles were way bigger then Deco's.


----------



## Indy

Deco;928865 said:


> *Bet you wish you were here with your shovel last Sunday morning *:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Not sure I get your point.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics Nick! Its about time we get a good hit like that! I wish it wouldn't have been the first push of the season though!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Nick I saw Deco driving by today, said he was on his way to fight you. Snapped a pic too.


----------



## Quality SR

superdutyshane;930974 said:


> nick i saw deco driving by today, said he was on his way to fight you. Snapped a pic too.


lmfao........


----------



## towpro570

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## J&R Landscaping

ROFLMAO!! Very nice!!


----------



## Stik208

SuperdutyShane;930974 said:


> Nick I saw Deco driving by today, said he was on his way to fight you. Snapped a pic too.


This made me LOL.


----------



## buckwheat_la

not going to be seeing a lot of Deco anymore i hope, his account is all shut up!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

buckwheat_la;931640 said:


> not going to be seeing a lot of Deco anymore i hope, his account is all shut up!!!


:crying: Tough break :crying:


----------



## nicksplowing

SuperdutyShane;930974 said:


> Nick I saw Deco driving by today, said he was on his way to fight you. Snapped a pic too.


shane that is some funny **** right there:laughing::laughing: thanks i needed a good laugh as i just found out i have the flu:crying:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

nicksplowing;931937 said:


> shane that is some funny **** right there:laughing::laughing: thanks i needed a good laugh as i just found out i have the flu:crying:


Haha. Oh man, the flu? Hopefully you get over it quick enough. Maybe try giving it to someone else?


----------



## thesnowman269

Could it be true?? No more of deccos pointless replies or threads anymore??? Thankgod he was anoying lol


----------



## 2005_Sierra

i found DECO again http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/biz/1524627277.html


----------



## jeffslawnservic

2005_Sierra;933283 said:


> i found DECO again http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/biz/1524627277.html


He looks pretty desperate for work. His ad was aimed at basically the whole eastern part of the state.


----------



## s&mll

Well now we have his number


----------



## Indy

SuperdutyShane;930974 said:


> Nick I saw Deco driving by today, said he was on his way to fight you. Snapped a pic too.


Timbrens on all 4's on a Cooper?

That Deco, what a thinker


----------



## SuperdutyShane

2005_Sierra;933283 said:


> i found DECO again http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/biz/1524627277.html


Wow, not only does is the company in there named the same as his username, but that line "anything else would be a compromise" was listed in Deco's signature.... Coincidence, I think not!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Indyplower;933779 said:


> Timbrens on all 4's on a Cooper?
> 
> That Deco, what a thinker


Well with 70k a storm what else would he do with all the money?


----------



## new guy 79

bet you made a killin


----------



## snowboss94

time for some new tredss!!!


----------



## DobbinsINC

nicksplowing;922018 said:


> almost done


I plowed that liberty station. doing it again this weekend


----------



## Lou512

White Alert again . seems like that deco is doing well . he's getting another 2 feet .


----------



## Lou512

*ANOTHER 2 FEET COMING . . .:laughing:

That should bring our total to 80" or 6'8" .

Winter Storm Warning Until 2/11/2010 
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
351 PM EST MON FEB 8 2010

...YET ANOTHER MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL AFFECT OUR AREA FROM LATE
TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING...

.AN EXPLOSIVELY DEVELOPING NOR/EASTER WILL BRING HEAVY SNOW TO MUCH
OF OUR AREA STARTING LATE TUESDAY AND TUESDAY EVENING AND
PERSISTING THROUGH WEDNESDAY. 
DEZ001-002-MDZ008-012-015-019-020-NJZ001-007>010-012>022-026-027-
PAZ054-055-060>062-067>071-091100-
/O.UPG.KPHI.WS.A.0003.100209T2100Z-100211T0200Z/
/O.NEW.KPHI.WS.W.0005.100209T2100Z-100211T0500Z/
NEW CASTLE-KENT-CECIL-KENT MD-QUEEN ANNES-TALBOT-CAROLINE-SUSSEX-
WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-
EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-CARBON-MONROE-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...DOVER...ELKTON...
CHESTERTOWN...CENTREVILLE...EASTON...DENTON...NEWTON...
WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...
GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...
JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...LONG BEACH ISLAND...
WHARTON STATE FOREST...JIM THORPE...STROUDSBURG...READING...
ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...
MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
351 PM EST MON FEB 8 2010
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM TUESDAY TO MIDNIGHT
EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM TUESDAY TO MIDNIGHT
EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

LOW PRESSURE MOVING FROM THE TEXAS GULF COAST TONIGHT WILL HEAD
INTO THE OHIO VALLEY TUESDAY. THAT LOW WILL GIVE UP ITS ENERGY TO
A COASTAL STORM...WHICH WILL DEVELOP ALONG THE NORTHERN NORTH
CAROLINA COAST LATE TUESDAY AND TUESDAY EVENING. BY WEDNESDAY
MORNING... THIS NOR/EASTER IS FORECAST TO INTENSIFY STRONGLY JUST
SOUTHEAST OF OUR AREA...AND LIKELY BRINGING HEAVY SNOW TO A GOOD
PART OF OUR AREA OVERNIGHT TUESDAY INTO THE DAY ON WEDNESDAY.

SOUTHEAST OF INTERSTATE 95 THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH SLEET AND RAIN AT
TIMES DURING THE FIRST HALF OF THE DAY ON WEDNESDAY. THIS IS MORE
LIKELY CLOSER TO THE COAST. BUT AS COLDER AIR WRAPS AROUND THE
STORM EVEN THESE AREAS ARE EXPECTED TO CHANGE BACK TO ALL SNOW.

TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO RANGE FROM 10 TO 18
INCHES WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS OVER THE NORTHERN EASTERN SHORE OF
MARYLAND, NORTHERN DELAWARE AND EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA. HEAVY SNOW
SHOULD OCCUR IN TWO BURSTS ACROSS THE REGION. THE FIRST WILL OCCUR
TUESDAY NIGHT WITH FOUR TO EIGHT INCHES LIKELY TO ACCUMULATE BY
THE MORNING COMMUTE WEDNESDAY. THE SECOND SHOT WILL BE AN EVEN
MORE INTENSE BURST OF HEAVY SNOW WITH THE UPPER AIR DISTURBANCE
ITSELF THAT SHOULD OCCUR IN THE PHILADELPHIA AREA, MARYLAND AND
DELAWARE DURING WEDNESDAY MORNING AND NEW JERSEY AND NORTHEAST
PENNSYLVANIA DURING WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL END BY
MIDNIGHT WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

WINDS WILL INCREASE AS WEDNESDAY CONTINUES AND WILL CAUSE
CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW, EVEN MORE THAN WHAT
OCCURRED WITH THE WEEKEND SNOW STORM. AT AND NEAR THE ATLANTIC SHORE
BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE LATER IN THE DAY ON WEDNESDAY AS
WINDS INCREASE.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW AND
SLEET ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE.
THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.DELISI/GIGI *


----------



## Lou512

3-6'' for thurs. 25th feb. so far.


----------



## Lou512

buckwheat_la;931640 said:


> not going to be seeing a lot of Deco anymore i hope, his account is all shut up!!!


THERE he is right there .. after the 3rd blizzard equalling 77.7" or 6'5' FEET or FOOT whichever you desire . bigboy 










he told me to post this for you after the record breaking year he received . i believe Deco has had the last laugh ,, dont you ???


----------



## Mackman

Welcome Back :laughing:


----------



## nicksplowing

welcome back deco:laughing: lets try to be professional like your latest ad on craigslist 

Experience the difference of what a professional can do versus a moonlighter doing this for beer money . Call today to be placed on our route for the rest of the season . Not sure who you can trust ? I am licensed by the Pa. Office Of The Attorney General . #54xxx and Insured to $6,ooo,ooo.oo Dept. Of Banking , BBB and Pa. Contractors Accosiation. Enjoy piece of mind and relax . We love our work . References are avail. upon request .

Equipment } 2 loaders 
12 1 ton t4rucks fitted with vee plows and salt spreaders 
2 small bobcat machines for large sidewalks , relocation piles 
3 4x4 Back hoes

DECO Contracting Media & Philadelphia 610 457-9721

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/biz/1617562283.html


----------



## nicksplowing

Lou512;1019664 said:


> THERE he is right there .. after the 3rd blizzard equalling 77.7" or 6'5' FEET or FOOT whichever you desire . bigboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he told me to post this for you after the record breaking year he received . i believe Deco has had the last laugh ,, dont you ???


that looks alot like rt3 there in that pic very close to the ghetto :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Supper Grassy

Awesome Pics and Videos of the storm nick


----------



## tls22

Lou512;1019664 said:


> THERE he is right there .. after the 3rd blizzard equalling 77.7" or 6'5' FEET or FOOT whichever you desire . bigboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he told me to post this for you after the record breaking year he received . i believe Deco has had the last laugh ,, dont you ???


report...enjoy ur short stay


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Lou512;1019664 said:


> THERE he is right there .. after the 3rd blizzard equalling 77.7" or 6'5' FEET or FOOT whichever you desire . bigboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he told me to post this for you after the record breaking year he received . i believe Deco has had the last laugh ,, dont you ???


Maybe I missed something but not sure how he would have the last laugh. The whole area benefitted from the storms and crazy snowfall this winter. ussmileyflag


----------



## nicksplowing

*deco,turbodiesel,lou512 update lmao*

selling one of the trucks that made him 70k a storm http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/1678441845.html :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview

Just because he made 70k doesn't me you will,because he's not including his business plan with it!


----------



## basher

Be nice, he only claims 20K in the craigs list ad.


----------



## towpro570

and he is banned ? now we know why :laughing::laughing:


----------

